# help finding online pedigree



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i noticed that some of you can look up the online pedigrees of some dogs by their registration # and was wondering if you guys can help me out while i patiently wait for smokey's papers to come back:hammer: he is my first registered dog . his parents are, sire: FISHER'S "BULLET BLU" 12416AP-13 and dam: BLOCKER'S "BLUE NITEMARE" 11237AP-22. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Only way to find it online Is if they owner/ breeder put the pedigree online. Good luck. 
Btw TypeR's are nice- if you find a mint clean titled one lol.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Only way to find it online Is if they owner/ breeder put the pedigree online. Good luck.
> Btw TypeR's are nice- if you find a mint clean titled one lol.


yeah the breeder had said that he was chain gang, tnt, henderson, and some gotty but i am just being impatient and wanted to find out. i tried to look the parents up on online pedigree but you need a subscription or something:hammer:.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Safe to say you have an American bully. Make a thread and post pics in the pic section.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah the only fisher dogs I found were game dogs, and found big block here ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: BIG BLOCK KENNELS BLUE BLAZE :: [254522].. and ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [32823] :: BLOCKER'S PRECIOUS LADY

That means these are the only dogs near what your looking for that someone with an account has searched; once something is googled and found its cached, once cached its on the net.. it can be found... patience is a virtue


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah the only fisher dogs I found were game dogs, and found big block here ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: BIG BLOCK KENNELS BLUE BLAZE :: [254522].. and ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [32823] :: BLOCKER'S PRECIOUS LADY
> 
> That means these are the only dogs near what your looking for that someone with an account has searched; once something is googled and found its cached, once cached its on the net.. it can be found... patience is a virtue


thank i appreciate your time. i guess i will just have to wait for his ped then? cause what are the chances of any of those dogs being on my boys ped?
i found some pics of my pup and his parents off of the original ad for him. he is 4 months old now


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

quick question, my dogs breeder put his name before my dogs on the ped and his(the breeder's)name is castillo, so is that going to be a problem because i see alot of red dogs under the castillo name and they are clearly not the same breeder. so is that going to be a problem cause it seems like that would make things confusing?


----------

